# Bullshit - Tackle !



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (25. Januar 2015)

Nicht nur die hochgelobten Angelgeräte sollen aufgezählt werden, sondern auch die mit denen man negative Erfahrungen gemacht hat ! Also her mit euren Fehlgriffen ;-) 

Ich fang mal mit dem Dull Shad von Spro an.. viiiel zu weiche Gummimischung, selbst mit Sekundenkleber hält der nicht aufm Jigkopf..


----------



## siloaffe (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Wft backbone

Diese Rolle ist das letzte! 
Seeehr rauher, hackeliger, fast eiernder lauf und die Bremse ruckt wie sau.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Messing Bullet Weights von Cormoran und DAM. Die Dinger sind scharfkantig und daher ein Produkt für den Müll, da sie das Vorfach zerlegen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die ganzen Spro Zangen aus Edelstahl ( rosten nach dem ersten Kontakt am Wasser )

ps. die Dull Shad sind schon fängig  aber von der Gummimischung  |krach: große Katastrophe |uhoh: das stimmt


----------



## bobbykron (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Die ganzen Spro Zangen aus Edelstahl ( rosten nach dem ersten Kontakt am Wasser



Den kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Fox Rage Quetschzange, die Quetschpunkte sind nicht in einer flucht, somit werden die Hülsen krummgequetscht. Diese Zange wandert die Woche zurück zum Händler, und dann nehme ich mir eine vernünftige von Profiblinker.

Was? Quetscht ihr eure Vorfächer am Wasser? ich habe immer 30 fertige mit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

1. Cormoran-Plastikrollen. Nothin' surrenders faster. Und das nicht mal unter wüster Last. Für mich schon seit langer Zeit ein absolutes No-Go (hab immer noch nen halben Eimer voll mit solchen Rasselklapperwracks aus der Vergangenheit rumstehen). Heutzutage gilt bei mir außerköfistippisch ausschließlich "Full Metal Jacket" - aber definitiv auch nicht von Cormoran.

2. So seltsame Meeres-Hammerschwanz-No-Name-Großgummifische aus der virtuellen Grabbelkiste. Egal mit welchem Kopfgewicht und bei welchem Tempo: Die flanken  grade mal andeutungsweise und hämmern hinten genau null. Wollte ich als Druckköder auf Wels einsetzen - Satz mit Komplett-X.

3. Fertige Askari-Hausmarken-Billigstahlvorfächer - hab ich dareinst mal ne Packung mitbestellt, da ich mich mal rein zum Spaß und ohne Einsatzwillen persönlich von deren überall erwähnter  Gruschtigkeit überzeugen wollte. Meine Erwartungen wurden sogar noch übertroffen - ich nahm sie dann letztendlich zum Müllsackverschließen her.

4. Die Quetschhülsenzange von Cebbra/Flexonit. Ich orderte insgesamt drei Exemplare, die allesamt Grate hatten, nicht richtig schlossen und/oder über super schlampige Druckpunkte verfügten. Von wegen Profi-Tool. Nach dem dritten Zurückschicken wars mir dann definitiv zu blöd, no thanks forever.

5. Diese phosphoreszierende WFT-Leuchtschnur, die durch einen an der Rute befindlichen Illuminator zu jagen ist. Nie selbst ausprobiert, aber schon allein das Konzept empfinde ich als höchst skurril. Wurde zwischenzeitlich von mehreren Händlern inkl. Illuminator als Gratis-Gimmick ab bestimmten Bestellwerten mitgegeben - wiesuedennblues. Ich verzichtete dankend, Mülltonnen sind schon voll genug.


----------



## geomujo (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

*Savage Gear 4 Play *Swimbaits

Frechheit sowas auf den Markt zu werfen. Nach 10 Angelausflügen war der *Lack* an der Stelle wo die Drillinge an den korpus knallen *ab*!

*Sprengeringe* und *Drillinge rosten* einem quasi unter den Finern weg trotz regelmäßiger Trockendünstung nach Gebrauch.* Drillinge brechen* bei 16er Schnur. 

So ein Rotz hab ich bis dato noch nicht erlebt. Kurioserweise ist er enorm fängig. Dennoch für über 10€ erwarte ich ein Hardbait der 5 Jahre durchhält ohne Auffälligkeiten. Die Konkurrenz schafft das ja auch. Somit gehts wieder verstärkt zu Rapala - da weiß ich was ich hab


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die dünne Power Pro bis 0,13.
Kommt hauchdünn daher, verliert glaube ich schon beim Anblick von Wasser die Beschichtung und fletzt sich dann fortan platt wie ne Flunder auf der Rolle.


----------



## Relgna (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich habe bei Askatie eine Bissanzeige geschenktbekommen da passen die Batterien garnicht rein zu allem Überfluss waren die auch noch leer.
Sowas ist Umweltverschmutzung und Energieverschwendung.

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

1. Paladin Classic Rotaugen "Meisterhaken"  ...die lassen sich ohne Probleme verbiegen und halten deutlich weniger Last aus als die dünne Vorfachschnur an denen sie gebunden sind. Selbst zum Köfistippen, wofür ich sie gekauft habe sind die eine Zumutung.

2. Dann gabs oder gibts noch Karpfenhaken von Paladin, die sind mit mehreren dünnen monofilen Fäden gebunden (genauen Namen weiss ich nicht mehr). Hakenspitzen sehen so aus als wären sie von einem Schimpansen geschliffen worden....total krumm und stumpf. War ein Fehlkauf vor etwa 3-4 Jahren.

3. Anfang des letztes Jahres habe ich eine Rolle gekauft von Dega (Phantom Stena) und ab Mitte des Jahres damit gefischt. Sehr instabil und die Bremse hakt extrem...habe ich bisher noch nie so schlimm gehabt. 35 Euro (Sonderangebot) habe ich bezahlt...3,50 wäre ein angemessenerer Preis gewesen. Ab und zu findet man diese Rollen noch...also Vorsicht


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Paladin, Dega....
was kaufst du denn auch für´n Zeugs??? :m


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Der Kauli von Jörg Strehlow von Balzer vertrieben...die Dinger kriegste nicht vernünftig aufm Jigkopf, die laufen überhaupt nicht, greifen andere Gummis an und fangen bei mir nicht...die anderen Köder vom Strehlow sind aber top...

 Balzer Metallica Kescher 90x90...Netz ist ******* (reißt), Klappgelenk leiert aus und Bügel verbiegen sich...habe mir dann den NeverHook NeverSmell 75x75 geholt und der ist gut...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Nur gekauft, weils "billig" war  Nun lasse ich aber die Finger davon. Wobei Dega eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht ist / war...habe früher einige Sachen von denen gehabt zum Meeresangeln...die waren zumindest ok.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cormoran Zangen!!!

Die sind scharf...
...aber nicht an den Schneiden, dafür aber überall sonst.

Billige gepresste Dinger, bei denen die Grate erstmal mühevoll entfernt werden müssen.#d


----------



## Remax (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Boiliewurfrohr Nash Cobra distance. Als ich es ausgepackt habe dachte ich erst wow end geil. In der Praxis ist es einfach sau schwer sodass einem nach ein paar Boules schon der Arm brennt. Und nein ich muss nicht mehr Sport machen oder trainiert... Was aber noch schlimmer ist, ist dass die dafür vorgesehenen markenboilies nicht passen. Die Kugeln bleiben stecken oder werden so stark abgebremst dass es nicht möglich ist die Dinger auf distance zu bringen. Bei nem 20er wurfrohr erwarte ich schon dass ich nicht nur 14er Kugeln werfen kann.


----------



## layercake87 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Der Kauli von Jörg Strehlow von Balzer vertrieben...die Dinger kriegste nicht vernünftig aufm Jigkopf, die laufen überhaupt nicht, greifen andere Gummis an und fangen bei mir nicht...die anderen Köder vom Strehlow sind aber top...




haha, ja die k*ckdinger kenn ich auch. einmal in die softbait box gepackt und 1 woche später konnt ich direkt 10 kopytos wegschmeißen #q die kaulis musste ich übrigens nicht wegschmeißen, die sind nämlich mit den kopytos fusioniert :q


----------



## Mikey3110 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



layercake87 schrieb:


> haha, ja die k*ckdinger kenn ich auch. einmal in die softbait box gepackt und 1 woche später konnt ich direkt 10 kopytos wegschmeißen #q die kaulis musste ich übrigens nicht wegschmeißen, die sind nämlich mit den kopytos fusioniert :q



Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen... Würde ich jemanden los werden wollen, würde ich ihm so'n Ding auf den Autoreifen legen. Scheinbar haben die die Säure von den Aliens aus dem gleichnamigen Film verarbeitet. :q


----------



## layercake87 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen... Würde ich jemanden los werden wollen, würde ich ihm so'n Ding auf den Autoreifen legen. Scheinbar haben die die Säure von den Aliens aus dem gleichnamigen Film verarbeitet. :q


:q:q:q


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Savage Gear Reel Eel und auch die Frösche beide werfen sich oder laufen sehr schlecht.
Larry Dahlberg Diverfrog.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Fox Rage Quetschzange, die Quetschpunkte sind nicht in einer flucht, somit werden die Hülsen krummgequetscht. Diese Zange wandert die Woche zurück zum Händler,* und dann nehme ich mir eine vernünftige von Profiblinker.
> 
> *Was? Quetscht ihr eure Vorfächer am Wasser? ich habe immer 30 fertige mit.


 

 Meine kannst du für 5€ + Porto haben.:m


----------



## strignatz (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Also der real eel ist ein absoluter top Köder. Zumindest der normale mit dem twister Schwarz. Der ohne schwarz gebe ich dir recht, ist absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Octomax (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Sprengringzange von SPRO, was für ein Müll. Grate am Metall, wo man nur hinschaut und dann ist sie gebrochen, da für eine Feder die sich nach zweimal benutzen sich schon vom Acker machte, ein Loch gebohrt wurde, welches den ganzen Griff aushöhlte.


----------



## strignatz (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Achja diese komischen no knot Dropshot haken von balzer... Kosten um die 4 Euro für 4 oder 5 Stück glaube ich, davon kann man in jeder Packung 2 schonmal nicht gebrauchen, weil die hakenöse nicht ganz geschlossen ist, somit rutscht die Schnur jedes mal durch.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Nanofil Schnur ... reißt bereits beim aufspulen.... und das bei mehreren Schnurstärken jeweils von der Großspule. Am Wasser beim Werfen ohne Widerstand fliegt der Köder ohne Schnur weit... weil der bereits ab ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich hab schon so viel Zeug entsorgt, an das ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnere.

Meist Zubehör..

Ruten und Rollen guck ich mir vorher an, da passiert eher weniger.

Kunstköder probier ich fast alles, was ich in die Finger kriege - logischerweise auch viel entsorgter Schrott dabei. 
Ohne dass jetzt ein einzelner so besonders schlimm aufgefallen wäre, dass ich mir das gemerkt hätte - am Ende sinds halt ein paar Klassiker, die man viel angelt  - und ne Kiste voll andere Zeug zum probieren..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Der Kauli von Jörg Strehlow von Balzer  vertrieben...die Dinger kriegste nicht vernünftig aufm Jigkopf, die  laufen überhaupt nicht, greifen andere Gummis an und fangen bei mir  nicht...die anderen Köder vom Strehlow sind aber top...



Bei den Kaulis steht aber auch auf der Packung drauf das man sie nicht mit anderen Gummis zusammenlegen soll.
Doof ist, wenn dein Händler immer noch die 1. Serie im Regal hängen hat, denn da war es noch nicht aufgedruckt.

Und auf die Jigköpfe bekommt man die auch, mußt halt nur anständige kaufen die scharf sind und diese Bleinase nicht haben (Spro, Daiwa).

Entsorgt habe ich im übrigen Daiwa Tournament 8Braid und Power Pro in den dünnen Durchmessern.
Wenn es neben Stroft eine der überbewertesten Schnüre gibt, dann sind das diese zwei.
Ich bleibe bei meiner TerraLine und bei WFT Plasma.


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Power Pro in den dünnen Durchmessern



|bigeyes|kopfkrat ? Echt? Ich fische die 3kg (0,06) und die 4kg (0,08) an UL und L auf Barsch und habe damit schon 80er Hechte problemlos ins Boot gekriegt. Und die 5kg (0,10) für Mefo und Dorsch vom Strand, auch ohne jeglichen Ärger. Was gibts an der Schnur zu nörgeln?

Hab nix anderes mehr auf den Rollen.


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

nicht viel, außer das die Schnur kpl. platt ist. Mit "rund" hat das nix mehr zu tun


----------



## Drebi (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

-Rolle  WFT Backbone , in der 1000er Größe zum Forellen-   und Barschangeln gekauft - totaler Schrott, lief äusserst unrund und eierte , sofort zurückgeschickt

 - Berkley Nanofil - einmal und niewieder

 - Kogha Wobbler von Askari , vor zigJahren aus Unwissenheit für das Schleppangeln in Schweden ein paar grössere Exemplare gekauft , da lief kein einziger von denen ordentlich ... Mülltonne


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

WFT Loom inkl. Loominator.... Meines Erachtens DAS Bullshitprodukt schlechthin... So sinnvoll wie 5 l Getriebesand in 6er Körnung! Gottseidank beides nie besessen! :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Den kann ich nur zustimmen



Ich nicht, meine Zange hällt immer noch, selbst nach einem Dauerbad eines Angeltages (Hing an einem Lanyard an der Watthose)

Schrott hingegen ist:

Fireline - übeles Abriebverhalten, Knotenfestigkeit
Nanofil - siehe Fireline, nur noch schlechter in Bezug auf Knotenfestigkeit (habe die empfohlenen benutzt)
Stroft GTM - stark nachgelassen in der Qualität, alte Lagerbestände die ich vor 2008 noch habe halten besser als frische Schnur...


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cormoran Waggler befestigungen-Scharfkantig da ist die Schnur gleich durch.
Balzer Stipp-Haken -Stump man bekommt keine Made angeködert

Viele Sänger Wobbler und Spinner-laufen einfach nicht

Mosella Mantikor Bautcastrute -Ringe falschherum befestigt

Greys Fliegenrollen-verziehen sich bei Kälte


----------



## JimiG (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Eindeutig die Nanofil von Berkley, absoluter Mist das Zeug, die kann ja mal garnix ab. Dann noch ne Freilaufrolle von Kogha die Free Fl 30. Am Anfang war se ganz gut aber nach einem Jahr ist die Fixierung für den Klappmechanismus der Kurbel gebrochen. Aber so wie das aufgebaut ist musste das so schnell gehen. 
So ein komisches RodPod von Perca war die Krönung. Nach dem ersten Aufbauversuch waren sämtlich Plastikteile hin (bestand ja fast nur draus) und die Verschraubungen waren auch nicht passig. Die wenigen Alustäbe habe ich dann für die Pflanzen im Garten genommen.
Bleischrot von Perca war auch so´n Schrott die Hälfte nicht geschlitzt. Ich kaufe seitdem (5 Jahre) nie wieder was von Perca. Da ist Baumarkt, Aldi und Lidl Kram zehnmal besser.


----------



## bacalo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

U.a. auch Nachfolgemodelle wie z. B. die Nachfolger der Penn Charisma Senso-Pilk-Serie. Die ach so werbewirksam (auf der Basis der Eigenschaften der *Erst*modelle) angepriesenen Penn Charisma Senso-Pilk sind so schwabbelig, da hilft auch eine blaue Pille nicht weiter. Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes ein "new Concept" .


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nicht viel, außer das die Schnur kpl. platt ist. Mit "rund" hat das nix mehr zu tun


Und die is mir definitiv zu laut


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nicht viel, außer das die Schnur kpl. platt ist. Mit "rund" hat das nix mehr zu tun




So ist es, die PP ist vollkommen überbewertet. 
Die Fireline finde ich dagegen soooo schlecht nicht, vor allem, was die Wurfeigenschaften anbelangt.


----------



## layercake87 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

also ich hab auf meinen spinnruten überall power pro drauf und kann nichts negatives berichten (zwischen 0,10 und 0,13).

ontopic: sänger posen. der letzte schrott. musste alle mit sekundenkleber ausbessern, da mir beim auswerfen schon 2 posen abgefallen sind (naja, eine konnte ich wieder retten dank günstiger windverhältnisse)


----------



## sam1000-0 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Vor etwa 6 Jahren bin ich mal mit einige meiner
Arbeitskollegen an einem Forellenpuff angeln gegangen.
Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich zufällig eine  nigel nagel neue
Matchrute die suuper leicht war und eine tolle
Aktion hatte.Es war eine Matchrute in 3,80m von Byron und
ich war echt stolz darauf. 
Nun kam dann das peinlichste überhaupt was ich
in meinem Anglerleben erlebte.
Beim ersten Wurf mit ner 3g-Pose brach die Rute
in der Mitte. 
Zum Glück hatte ich noch ne 2-te Rute bei mir.
Bei der Vorführung der Rute an meinen Kollegen
und Trockenwedeln war noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Savage Gear Reel Eel und auch die Frösche beide werfen sich oder laufen sehr schlecht.
> Larry Dahlberg Diverfrog.




Der reel Eel ist wohl einer der besten Gummiköder auf dem Markt|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



> WFT  Loom inkl. Loominator.... Meines Erachtens DAS Bullshitprodukt  schlechthin... So sinnvoll wie 5 l Getriebesand in 6er Körnung!  Gottseidank beides nie besessen! :q


Ahhhhhhh genau, so heißt das von mir weiter vorne erwähnte Leuchtdings konkret. 

Ein absolut heißer Anwärter auf den Eternal Trash Award |supergri Direkt aus der Werbesonne in die Abfalltonne. Hab noch NIE gehört, dass IRGENDJEMAND dieses "Konzept" angelnderweise benutzt.

Auch noch geil: Hab mal bei irgend nem Händler son seltsamen Messerschärfer für umme mitgeliefert bekommen (der kann dort aber wohl ansonsten auch regulär gekauft werden).

Das Ding war von vorn herein fürn A******, da sich der herauszuziehende Stab nicht mal mit wüstester Gewalt herausziehen ließ (abgesehen davon hätte ich dieses ohnehin obskure Teil sowieso nicht auf meine schönen Finnmesser losgelassen).

Offenbar sollten da nur Entsorgungskosten "umgelegt" werden |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Der Fred ist ja eine richtige Black List. #6


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Also ich Kauf nur arschteures und supertrendiges Tackle.:vik:
Außer butterweiche Sprengringe bei Zalt hatte ich bisher Glück.
LG Marsell


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Fred ist ja eine richtige Black List. #6



Und endlich mal einer, wo Balzer und Cormoran Produkte die vorderen Räng einnehmen. :q


----------



## 42er barsch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

BALZER-Camtec Haken mit Vorfach

habe mir vor einiger zeit mal 10 päckchen davon zugelegt weil günstig zu bekommen.

beim ersten mal stippen damit den graus bekommen.

bei jeder made die ich aufziehen wollte würde das innere nach aussen gekehrt, so stumpf waren die dinger.

... und dann noch diese cormoran haken auf dem komischen aufwickel-rädchen.

alle nummeriert und doch ein heiloses durcheinander beim abwickeln.

diverse gummis, die von der gummimischung her schon hardbaits hätten sein können. LOL

die LOOM schnur finde ich gar nicht sooo schlecht.

ich fische die in 0.12 und habe keinerlei probleme damit.

der loominator dazu ist wohl quatsch, den braucht kein mensch, schöner nebeneffekt ist das man die schnur im mom fast schon für umme bekommt.

und auch mit der nanofil habe ich keine probs.

fische die 0.08er, ohne zu knoten nur mit no-knots, und auch nur dort wo keine steinpackung ist denn abriebfest ist die wirklich nicht.

gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Das IMO Oberallerunnötigste an Rollen ist eine Kampfbremse. 

Da wird dann bisweilen mehr mit der eigentlichen Bremse als mit dem Fisch gekämpft :q

Insbesondere, wenn es sich bei der Rolle um ein grausiges Plastikteil mit zusätzlichem Freilauf und Haupt-Heckbremse handelt (noch insbesonderer, wenn dann noch das komplettdiabolische C-Wort draufsteht *ggggggg*).

Da ist dann soviel Klapperrotz dran, dass man schon Wetten abschließen kann, was davon zuerst kapituliert. Sozusagen der automatisch kaffeekochende Mikrowellenrasenmäher mit Weckfunktion und eingebautem Vollpfostenentroster.

Etwas für neurotische Geizkragen, die ohne das stetige Gefühl unbegrenzter Möglichkeiten in der Hinterhand einen stationären Klinikaufenthalt brauchen. Nerdism at its best - mit sowas lassen sich glaub nur echte Honks beeindrucken.

Da sag ich nur: Quasi "unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten" für den nächsten Kauf |supergri

Ich krieg ja schon bei Freilauf und Wormshaft den ganz großen Bröckelhusten. Für mich alles Firlefanz. In meinem Fall: Eisenschweinpurismus rulez. Eine Invasionsarmee von Lagern liegt am allerbesten einsatzbereit im Kühlschrank. Ansonsten will ich die nicht in meinen übrigen Gehäusen haben.


----------



## strignatz (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Wo wir gerade bei Rollen sind... Wer braucht den Rücklauf? 
Habe ich noch nie benutzt und schon oft drüber nachgedacht was der Sinn dahinter ist... Kann man sich den nicht einfach sparen?


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Witzig aber auch, wie kontrovers manche Meinungen sind und somit das subjektive Empfinden nicht unbedingt objektive Bewertungen darstellen.

Beispiele:


Drebi schrieb:


> - Rolle  WFT Backbone
> hab ich erst seit Kurzem, bisher gut zufrieden
> - Berkley Nanofil
> kennt man ja, da gehen die Meinungen extrem auseinander; ich mag die Nano sehr (nicht für jeden Einsatz, aber für manche einfach genial) & bin seit Markterscheinen bestens zufrieden & hab null Probleme damit
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Entsorgt habe ich im übrigen Daiwa Tournament 8Braid und Power Pro in den dünnen Durchmessern.





vermesser schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat ? Echt? Ich fische die 3kg (0,06) und die 4kg (0,08) an UL und L auf Barsch und habe damit schon 80er Hechte problemlos ins Boot gekriegt. Und die 5kg (0,10) für Mefo und Dorsch vom Strand, auch ohne jeglichen Ärger. Was gibts an der Schnur zu nörgeln?
> 
> Hab nix anderes mehr auf den Rollen.





welsfaenger schrieb:


> nicht viel, außer das die Schnur kpl. platt ist. Mit "rund" hat das nix mehr zu tun



Zum Glück hast du es schon gesagt.#6



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und endlich mal einer, wo Balzer und Cormoran Produkte die vorderen Räng einnehmen. :q



Balzer  hat einiges was nicht so der Bringer ist, hat aber in den vergangen  Jahren einiges an gutem Tackle auf den Markt gebracht.
Der Service ist bei Balzer ebenfalls Beispielhaft!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Beispielhaft gut, wirklich.

Wenn wir wirklich mal eine Reklamation bei Balzer Artikeln haben, (das sind wenige im Vergleich zu den Verkaufszahlen) wird das immer sehr schnell und für den Kunden kostenneutral bzw. sehr günstig abgewickelt.
Liegt aber vllt. auch daran das wir von Balzer (bis auf die Haken) wirklich nur die guten Sachen anbieten - und das ist schon einiges.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Noch eener: Relativ unbrauchbar - zumindest geworfen - finde ich den 8" Shaker von LC.

Der kommt gar nicht richtig in Schwung bzw. braucht für meinen Geschmack ein viel zu hohes Tempo / viel zu schwere Köpfe, damit der anfängt, halbwegs anständig zu laufen. Zum Schleppen noch einigermaßen ok, aber sonst...

Der 6" Shaker sowie die noch kleineren Varianten machen da jedoch überhaupt keine Probleme in keinerlei Richtung, die sind echt top.


----------



## siloaffe (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

-Nitro Blank`s. 

Die Telefonie ist mit das beste was ich bis heute erlebt habe aber die halten einfach nicht. 

2,10m-50g 
Keine 5 Minuten am Wasser "KNACK"

2,70m -120g 
`N halben tag auf den Bodden "KNACK"


-CMW SS3 Blank 2,40m 15-70g 
Ist `n taubes Nüsschen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich fische überwiegend mit Balzer....an den größeren Geräten gibts da nichts zu meckern...die Haken (Camtec) sind so mittelmäßig, da sind schon mal einige dabei mit stumpfen oder krummen Spitzen, aber man darf nicht vergessen das die sehr billig zu haben sind (bei uns im Shop 1,50) Von daher ist es ok...da gibts andere Marken wo die gesamte Packung Mist ist und das für einen höheren Preis.


----------



## silversurfer81 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



siloaffe schrieb:


> -Nitro Blank`s.
> 
> Die Telefonie ist mit das beste was ich bis heute erlebt habe abe die halten einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



bei den nitros brauchst du glück. Habe den 9 ft 60g aus der ersten serie 2012 und der hält und hält. 
Der 9ft 75g hat nen halben tag gehalten. Das ersatzteil hält jetzt aber. Die 2.29m mit 45g hält auch... ich glaub die blankbäcker haben einen säufer beim wickeln.

gruß

stefan

ps gegen die nitro ist auch die 9ft 60g SS3 ein tauber stock. War letztens mehr als erschrocken über den unterschied...


----------



## siloaffe (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hab für 2 Kumpels die 120g nitro aus der neuesten serie aufgebaut und die halten auch "noch", meine war aus der 1. Serie.  

Bei dem ding hamn se den leichtbau einfach übertrien n paar gram glas rein un jut wärs gewesen.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Wollte am WE einen 75g Tac Nitro kaufen, da der Shop aber von heute an für ca. 1 Woche geschlossen hat, habe ich noch nicht auf "Kaufen" geklickt.

Soll ich das jetzt lassen? |kopfkrat

Habe mal beim lokalen Dealer einige Fladen Wobbler (Dreiteilig und zweiteiliger Crank) aus der Grabelkiste mitgenommen, konnte man ohne Modifikationen nicht gebrauchen.
Nach erfolgter Modifikation waren die Wobbler allerdings durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## siloaffe (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Wenn du jegliche shockbelastung vermeidest und den stock wie ein rohes ei behandelst ist alles tacko. 

N kleinen tip, kauf den blank nur bei tackle24 die lassen die dinger produzieren und du bekommst garantiert einen der überarbeiteten blanks und wenn mal was ist sind die sehr kulant.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich finde es Interessant das hier einer von Balzer mitliest und auch bei Kritik dazu steht.
Manchmal ist es besser ein Produkt nicht Sortiment zu haben,als den Ruf der ganzen Marke zu versauen .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich finde es Interessant das hier einer von Balzer mitliest und auch bei Kritik dazu steht.
> Manchmal ist es besser ein Produkt nicht Sortiment zu haben,als den Ruf der ganzen Marke zu versauen .



Ähm... Mißverständnis... Ich denke du meinst mich und ich arbeite nicht bei Balzer sondern hier (s.u.)

Aber wir suchen unsere Ware auch gezielt aus und nehmen nicht wahllos Produkte eines Herstellers ins Programm.
Klar macht mal einen Fehler, solche Produkte sind dann aber auch ganz schnelle wieder raus und werden nicht nachbestellt.
Grade Balzer (und auch DAM) tun in den letzten Jahren viel um von dem "Ramsch Image" wegzukommen, haben einiges an Tackle das richtig gut ist und das sich hinter anderen Firmen nicht verstecken muß.


Zu den Balzer Haken: klar gibt es bessere, es gibt aber auch schlechtere für viel mehr Geld.
Fakt ist aber: die Dinger machen das was sie tun sollen für einen günstigen Preis.
Und da nehmen es die Kunden in Kauf das ab und zu mal ein oder zwei Haken murks sind - wenn aber ein Vorfach in einem Paket von Owner oder Gamakatzu mal "schlecht" ist (kommt selten vor) dann liegt das Ding bei uns auf der Theke.


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Na na, Balzer hat aber auch meinen persönlichen Favoriten auf Schrott im Programm, das Drop Shot Rig Hecht    . So einen Schrott hatte ich selbst von Askari noch nicht.

Die Idee war genau, was  ich suchte. Aber ich kann nur  sagen: FINGER WEG!!

Warum? Die Qualität ist derart mies, wie ich es für einen doch recht  teuren Artikel von Balzer, für den auch noch Jörg Strehlow seinen Namen  hergibt, nicht für möglich gehalten hätte.
Das Vorfach ist derart mies geklemmt, dass beim Wurf nicht etwa die  dünne Mono Schnur fürs Blei unten reißt, sondern gleich die ganze  Schlaufe, an der die angebunden ist...die Klemmung des Hakens auf dem  Vorfach ist genauso mies und lässt sich per Hand problemlos aufziehen!!  Dazu kommt, dass die unten angebundene Mono so dünn ist, dass übliche  Drop Shot Bleie nicht halten...es gibt also die Variante, dass das Blei  weg fliegt und das Vorfach ganz bleibt oder dass gleich die Hülse unten  weg reißt.

Das System ist schlicht und ergreifend unbrauchbar!!

Und nein, das war keine Montagsmodell...ich hatte insgesamt 10 Stück.  Von denen waren nach einem Angeltag sieben ohne Feindeinwirkung Schrott!!  Und an die anderen drei trau ich mich nicht mehr ran.

Selbst bei den billigsten Billigvorfächern vom Polenmarkt habe ich derart miese Qualität noch nicht gesehen!!    

Also Balzer mag gute Sachen haben, insbesondere Ruten oder so...aber so richtig traue ich ihnen nach der Erfahrung leider nicht...


----------



## Merlin (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

geiler Thread...
90%  hier  haben sich billigen Schrott gekauft ...und wundern sich dann das es wirklich billiger Schrott ist...#c


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich wusste doch, dass ich den Text schonmal gelesen hab [emoji23] 

http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Drop-Shot-Rig-Hecht-2-0


----------



## JimiG (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Merlin schrieb:


> geiler Thread...
> 90%  hier  haben sich billgen Schrott gekauft ...und wundern sich dann das es wirklich billiger Schrott ist...#c




nicht wundern. Hier wird über Erfahrungen berichtet. Du kannst dich auch ganz gewaltig bei teurem Kram anscheixxen ( bei ner Shimano Bolo-Rute brach mir bei ner fingerlangen Plötze die Spitze ab), nur das da das ganze mit der Reklamation meist einfacher ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eindeutig zweideutig



Keineswegs, Balzer ist ein Komplettausstatter, von A-Z ist alles dabei. Das Problem mit den Ausfällen hat aber jeder "Hersteller", auch bei Daiwa, FOX, Shimano usw. selbst jenseits der 200 EUR Schallmauer ist nicht alles goldig glänzend. 

Macht euch nichts vor, es wird immer was dabei sein was nicht "super, duper, hyper, ultra, Dinglish, trÄÄÄÄndy, bombig" ist. 

Es gibt auch schlechte Chargen bei teuren Sachen, egal ob Kleinteil oder Investition. 

Kauft und prüft, aber verlasst euch nicht das es beim nächsten Kauf auch genau so ist wie vorher. Wenn ein Haken Stumpf ist, warum auch immer, wedchseln und nicht jammern. Wenn der ganze Brief an die Schärfe einer Schuhsole ranreicht, tauscht es um.

Ich habe schon Angler fluchen sehen weil deren Fox Haken (PTFE ummantelt) brachen, das ganze Gezeter ging 30+ Minuten, in der Zeit hatte ich 5 Fische gelandet mit ein und demselben Fertigvorfach von Balzer, folglich dürfte ich ja nur noch Balzer Haken einsetzen und Fox Haken meiden? Nutze weiterhin Fox Haken, von den Fertigvorfächern bin ich lange weg, hab alle meine Bestände "verangelt". Benutze momentan Trabuco, Gamakatsu, FOX, Korda und PB.


----------



## Darket (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



> Der Kauli von Jörg Strehlow von Balzer vertrieben...die Dinger kriegste nicht vernünftig aufm Jigkopf, die laufen überhaupt nicht, greifen andere Gummis an und fangen bei mir nicht...die anderen Köder vom Strehlow sind aber top...


Also Laufverhalten fand ich in Ordnung und dass die separat zu lagern sind steht ja drauf. Allerdings finde ich diese drauf geklebten billig Augen auf Plastikfolie ganz schlimm. In Kombination mit der extrem harten Gummimischung hab ich beim ersten mal auf den Jigkopf aufziehen gleich bei mehreren diese Augen versehentlich abgerieben.


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Naja, um gute Charge schlechte Charge geht es ja nicht wirklich, wenn ich die Intention richtig interpretiere... Eher um wirklich grundsätzlich schlechtes oder unbrauchbares (praxisfernes) Zeugs, oder?
Schon ein wenig länger her - aber die Sinus BR xyPI von Cormoran hat einen legendären Ruf weg...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Am besten sind Rollen aus dem Discounter. Mein Nebenmann hat mit so einem Zeug mal auf Forelle genagelt. Hab es noch nie vorher gesehen, das ein Fisch beim Biss und offener Bremse eine Rolle zerlegt hat.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Franky schrieb:


> Naja, um gute Charge schlechte Charge geht es ja nicht wirklich, wenn ich die Intention richtig interpretiere... Eher um wirklich grundsätzlich schlechtes oder unbrauchbares (praxisfernes) Zeugs, oder?...


 Eben, daher verstehe ich nicht warum hier wegen einigen stumpfen Haken so ein Wind gemacht wird.

Wenn generell die Ganze Hakenserie stumpf wäre würde ich es verstehen, aber ich hab auch die Camtec Vorfächer benutzt, klar, nicht die schärfsten, auch mal nen Ausfall bei, aber waren gut (in der Preislage) im großen Gesamtbild.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Bullshit?

http://www.angelzentrum-goerlitz.de...ial-FD.html/XTCsid/85fvnoke6ccrja6o59un6lqj82

Bullshit!

Nicht das ich das Teil auch nur jemals berührt hätte, aber alleine schon die Idee ist Kot mänlicher Rinder! #h


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

wer kennt noch die Zebco Dynosurf in 3,9m ? hat überhaupt eine Rute überlebt?

Immer schön das Handteil weggebrochen,aber super Kulanz von Zebco auch ohne Quittung anstandslos gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Andal schrieb:


> Bullshit?
> 
> http://www.angelzentrum-goerlitz.de...ial-FD.html/XTCsid/85fvnoke6ccrja6o59un6lqj82
> 
> ...


Ach du Sch....!

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehn.
Ich frag mich wie man auf so einen Mist kommt [emoji23]


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Idee is gar nicht blöde und funktioniert  . Ein Bekannter von mir hat so eine...und nix zu meckern. 

Die Rolle is grundsätzlich kein Topmodell, ja...aber dieses Prinzip is weniger doof als der erste Blick sagt  .


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Spro Sports arc. Entweder ich habe ein montagsmodell erwischt oder die Rolle hat allegemein eine niedrige Robustheit.

nach 14 Tagen im Einsatz (Sommer): 
- unsauberer Lauf der sich über die Kurbel auf die ganze Rute überträgt
- Kurbel lässt sich nicht mehr 100% fixieren
- Bügelschraube lockert sich --> Schnur verhakt sich im Schnurlaufröllchen
- Schnurfangbügel hat Spiel bekommen


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Idee is gar nicht blöde und funktioniert  . Ein Bekannter von mir hat so eine...und nix zu meckern.
> 
> Die Rolle is grundsätzlich kein Topmodell, ja...aber dieses Prinzip is weniger doof als der erste Blick sagt  .


Mir is der Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz bewusst.

Ich hab meine Ersatspule doch lieber sicher verstaut in meiner Tasche, anstatt sie ständig, unnötig zu strapazieren. 

Zusätzliches Gewicht kommt auch noch hinzu, wobei das für mich nicht entscheidend wäre.

Ich seh da einfach keinerlei Vorteile, so oft wechsle ich meine Spüle dann auch nicht, dass die Zeitersparnis durch eine Ersatspule an der Rolle anstatt in der daneben liegenden Tasche, so enorm wäre.


----------



## Lommel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich nominiere das "Flying Lure". Der einzige Köder vor dem bisher noch jeder Fisch abgehauen ist. Seitdem nie wieder amerikanische Köder.


----------



## Cryxx (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cormoran Corcast Rollen. Hatte sie in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen. Was hab ich mich damit rumgeärgert!


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich nominiere das "Flying Lure". Der einzige Köder vor dem bisher noch jeder Fisch abgehauen ist. Seitdem nie wieder amerikanische Köder.



ich hatte einen kleinen grünen-hat echt viel Fisch gebracht,bis er im Wasser geblieben ist :c


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich nominiere das "Flying Lure". Der einzige Köder vor dem bisher noch jeder Fisch abgehauen ist. Seitdem nie wieder amerikanische Köder.


Wegen einem schlechten Köder die gesamte Landesproduktion verteufeln....is scho etwas hart [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



> Ich nominiere das "Flying Lure". Der einzige Köder vor dem bisher noch jeder Fisch abgehauen ist. Seitdem nie wieder amerikanische Köder.


Siehste, und ich hab mit den Teilen richtig gut gefangen, alle Räuber (bis auf Waller) genauso wie viele Friedfischarten (Barben, Döbel, Brassen, große Rotaugen, auch 2 Karpfen (gebissen!!)...

Man durfte nur keine Wirbel, Snaps etc. verwenden und musste lernen, die Bisse mitzukriegen.

Und die Haken waren wirklich der größte Mist - bis heute die "weichsten" die ich je hatte. Die bogen sich schon vom schrägen Hinsehen auf..

Aber als Köder selber klasse..


----------



## Lommel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Moment meine Herren, wenn ihr behauptet mit diesen Teilen gefangen zu haben, würde das ja bedeuten das ich damit nicht umgehen kann.
Da ich ein selbstgefälliger, arroganter Gockel bin kann ich dies so nicht stehen lassen und behaupte nach wie vor:

Die Dinger sind doof.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Haken ja ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Andal schrieb:


> Bullshit?
> http://www.angelzentrum-goerlitz.de...ial-FD.html/XTCsid/85fvnoke6ccrja6o59un6lqj82
> Bullshit!
> Nicht das ich das Teil auch nur jemals berührt hätte, aber alleine schon die Idee ist Kot mänlicher Rinder!


Hab die mal in der Hand gehabt und kurz überlegt ob ich sie mir kaufe, einfach weil das Ding so eine exotische Idee ist.
 Es dann aber sein gelassen, eben weil die Idee viel zu unpraktisch, unsinnig & blöd ist.


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Andal schrieb:


> Bullshit?
> 
> http://www.angelzentrum-goerlitz.de...ial-FD.html/XTCsid/85fvnoke6ccrja6o59un6lqj82
> 
> ...



Da hast Du auch wirklich ein sehr schönes Exemplar erwischt.... :q:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste, und ich hab mit den Teilen richtig gut gefangen, alle Räuber (bis auf Waller) genauso wie viele Friedfischarten (Barben, Döbel, Brassen, große Rotaugen, auch 2 Karpfen (gebissen!!)...
> 
> Man durfte nur keine Wirbel, Snaps etc. verwenden und musste lernen, die Bisse mitzukriegen.
> 
> ...



Jepp, da schließe ich mich an! Mit den Dingern konnte man richtig schön die Scharkante im See runterangeln. Für Barsche waren die Haken noch ok, aber ein Hecht hat mir das Ding lang gemacht...


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Lommel schrieb:


> Moment meine Herren, wenn ihr behauptet mit diesen Teilen gefangen zu haben, würde das ja bedeuten das ich damit nicht umgehen kann.
> Da ich ein selbstgefälliger, arroganter Gockel bin kann ich dies so nicht stehen lassen und behaupte nach wie vor:
> 
> Die Dinger sind doof.



oder die Fische die nicht beissen wollten :q


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Mein "Müll Favorit" sind Illex Wobbler, dass liegt aber nicht an den nach meiner Meinung überteuerten Wobblern an sich, sondern das für den unverschämten Preis, billigste Weicheisenhaken montiert werden.
Ich war dabei als mein Kumpel auf einen ca.20gr. schweren Crankbait von Illex einen Biss bekam, wo der knapp 60er Hechtlein den Drilling einfach platt gedrückt hat!
Nach genauer Betrachtung, des anderen noch "heilen" Drillings, stellte sich heraus, dass die dunklel eloxierten Haken selbst mit Daumen und Zeigefinger verbogen werden können!
Ich finde es absolut dreist (von Illex!), sich für solchen Schrott, noch extra fett bezahlen zu lassen. 

Jürgen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Jürgen, da bin ich total bei dir.

Auf anfrage beim Illex experten aus Worms bekamm ich nur zu hören, das wäre ihm noch nue passiert. Zur Not sollte man sie doch austauschen wenn es wirklich so wäre 

Hab schon Jahre lang keinen mehr gekauft andere sind genauso gut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die silbernen Haken vom Squirrel sind auch Murks..da verbaut LC am Pointer weitaus bessere Greifer.


----------



## Floriho (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hi!

Mit Illex hat ich auch schon ein Problem. Bei mir wars der Sprengring, der nach nem 55er Hecht nur noch aus Gutmütigkeit Haken und Wobbler zusammenhielt. Und das an einem 15cm Wobbler.

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Berkley Nanofil...der letzte Schrott! Hat mir leider in der Vergangenheit zwei gute Fische gekostet bevor ich sie direkt wieder von meiner Spule gerissen habe...wirklich ne absolute Frechheit so etwas aufn Markt zu bringen und dann auch noch als neue Wunderschnur zu hypen.#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Mir fällt noch was ein....damals lief im Tv so eine schöne  Werbung. Da wurde eine Angel mit integrierter Rolle angepriesen mit der man von Barsch - Hai alles fangen konnte, dazu musste man sie nur verstellen  Totaler Ausschuss....

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71DWfI2xuTL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Instant Fisherman..

Das Ding und die Werbung waren zum totlachen.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Auch so ein Produkt aus der Reihe from factory to litterbox:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Automatic-Double-Spring-Fishing-Rod-Pole-Bracket-Angle-Fish-Rod-Standard-Holder/1899529267.html


----------



## kernell32 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cool automatisierter Anschlag  das braucht der angler!


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hat sich ein Kumpel mal selbe gebaut, aber vergessen eine Grenze für den Anschlag einzubauen. Aal beisst, automatischer Anhieb, Aal reisst in der Luft ab und fliegt aufs Feld.

Sehr waidgerecht...ist aber schon +15 Jahre her...


----------



## jranseier (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Instant Fisherman..
> 
> Das Ding und die Werbung waren zum totlachen.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdEbGRpNl7U

ranseier


----------



## ede123 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ha die instant fisherman ! ich war stolzer Besitzer dieses Gerätes mitsamt Flying lure Ausstattung !
Das Werfen mit der Angel ging ja noch, aber biss ein Fisch(20 cm Barsch) zog der einfach die Schnur von der Rolle bei komplett geschlossener Bremse


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aal beisst, automatischer Anhieb, Aal reisst in der Luft ab und fliegt aufs Feld.



Bring die skurilen Tüftler nicht auf Ideen..sonst erfinden die noch dazu passend eine sich per Annäherungssensor automatisch entfaltende 10XL Matte..den vorauss.Aufprallpunkt div.Fischarten,entmehmen sie bitte der Gebrauchsanleitung


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Achja, ich werf nochmal den Joker von Quantum in den Raum!


----------



## siloaffe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Zebco Cool Feeder. 

Hatte die 3,90m-180g un sie ist bei ca 150g leicht geschwungen glatt gebrochen. 

Wat haben Volki und ich gelacht


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich hab mir als Kind mal eine völlig überdimensionierte Stationärrolle von Zebco gekauft. Bei Aalangeln hatte ich mit meiner 3m 50g (?) Telerute einen Hänger. Hab dann ein wenig über die Rute gezogen und bei wenig Druck hat es dann das Getriebe der Rolle zerlegt.


----------



## -TiTo- (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

wieso geht es hier nicht weiter? 
 Ich will mehr lesen


----------



## GrÜndi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

LuckyCraft - OptiShad
Nach jedem Biss is der Schaufelschwanz ab!#d


----------



## kernell32 (31. Januar 2015)

Ups falscher tööt


----------



## Dakarangus (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



-TiTo- schrieb:


> wieso geht es hier nicht weiter?
> Ich will mehr lesen



Ich auch! :q

Hatte mal die Balzer Camtec haken, sind bei den meisten Köderfisch-rotaugen abgerissen und waren so stumpf das die meisten Maden beim aufpieksen schon ausgelaufen sind...

Auch begeistert bin ich immer von Spinnern die nicht laufen, die Imitationen der Rublex Veltic können bis auf eine Ausnahme nichts, nicht mal unterm Wehr im weißen Wasser drehen die sich richtig...

Cormoran pif6 Rolle war auch Klasse, da ist die Schnur immer neben das Schnurlaufröllchen gerutscht, musste man dann immer unter In-Kaufnahme von Beschädigungen rausziehen.
(Die Bremse war allerdings überraschend gut)

Berkley Trilene sensi thin ultra, die Schnur trägt wirklich viel!
Mit einer 0,22er habe ich richtig große Äste rausbekommen, eine 0,40er war kaum durch zur reißen! 
Hab dann mal die Messschraube genommen: die "0,22er" war eine echte 0,30er, die "0,40er" hatte fast 0,50... wohlgemerkt MONOFILE Schnur, im Gegensatz zu Geflochtener sind solche Lügen dabei ja nicht normal.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Von Berkley nutz ich nur noch Forellen Paste.

Hatte mal die Waage von denen. Über 50 Euro. Sie hat Ergebnisse angezeigt, die falsch waren, aber nicht so, das es jeder gemerkt hätte (aus 5 Pfund Fisch 7 Pfund gemacht). Da weiss man dann auch einige PB's besser einzuschätzen.

Mit den Schnüren sieht es ähnlich aus. Da wundert mich über eine unzerreissbare 24er FC Schnur und im optischen Vergleich zu einer 27er Stroft ist die 24er Berkley dann noch sichtbar dicker. Alles klar.

Ein großteil der Produkte von der Firma is einfach nur Müll.


----------



## kernell32 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Jo ich hatte mal n float tube von denen, einmal am Gurt gezogen um die Lehne steiler zu stellen, RATSCH die ganze Seite aufgerissen, 200m von Ufer entfernt.

Allerdings liebe ich meine skeletor das sind geile ruten


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Kugellagerwirbel von Berkley sind mir von vorn herein nicht als tragende Montagenteile ans Wasser gekommen:

Hab die Dinger verbaut und meine üblichen Zugtests bei jeder Einzelkonstruktion gemacht. Bei mehr als der halben Packung ist der Ring des Kugellagerwirbels an der Schweißnaht gebrochen oder hat sich lustig zum Extremoval verformt.

Und das bei völlig lächerlicher Belastung - der Wirbel hat jeweils weit vor dem übrigen System kapituliert bzw. hätte eigentlich viel mehr als dieses aushalten müssen.

Also zweite Packung (das hat man davon, wenn man meint, zukünftige Versandkosten sparen zu müssen und dann vollhohlerweise gleich zwei Große Unbekannte auf einmal kauft) aufgemacht und diese ohne Verbauung "trocken" durchgetestet. Mit noch schlechterer Überlebensquote.

Den verbliebenen Rest nehm ich daher nur zum Laufenlassen von Grundbleien / Posen und zum Anbringen von Zusatz-Spinnerblättern an Gummiködern her her. Direkte Fischbelastung kommt mir da nicht drauf, dem Kram trau ich da nicht übern Weg.


----------



## ulfisch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Balzer Wirbel mit Snap - einfach beim Öffnen gebrochen NEU!

Balzer Antitangleboom/Futterkorbröhrchen - die Manschette auf der der Wirbel befestigt war, war einfach geklebt, jede ist sofort oder nach kurzer Zeit gebrochen und auf dem Röhrchen verrutscht.
Hat mich einige Bleie gekostet, habe dann die letzten mit 2-K Kleber geklebt und siehe da das geht.
Manchmal ist das Blei inkls Wirbel einfach beim 1. Wurf schon abgeflogen

Mitchell Rutehalter für das Boot-Zwingenfuß ist bei 1. Versuch gebrochen der 2. hat an keinem einzigen Boot (2 oder 3 Versuche)gefasst

Noch mehr Balzer Produkte aber die fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Diverse Kleinteile wie  Durchlaufwirbel ,schön scharfkantig,
Karabinerwirbel die schon beim öffnen den Geist aufgeben
und billigst Rutenhalter die teilweise den Namen nicht verdienen,hätte ja auch gut gehen können|supergri.
Alles von Askari.

Wurde nur mitbestellt um den Mindestbestellwert 
zu erreichen.#t


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Welsspinner von BC - hab mir letztes Jahr drei Stück in unterschiedlichen Gewichten gezogen, laufen alle gleich unterirdisch bzw. überhaupt nicht bzw. erst, nachdem man sie nach dem Auswurf richtig brutal anjerkt.

Nach diesem Initialruck muss sofort ein recht hohes Kurbeltempo  angeschlagen und beibehalten werden, sonst bleibt das Blatt wieder stehen und erfordert den nächsten Brutalknüttel.

Bei (Gegen-) Strömung mag das Blatt vielleicht ja auch noch ohne Lichtgeschwindigkeitskurbeln weiterlaufen (kein Plan, bislang noch nicht am Fluss damit gewesen) - im Stillwasser ist das jedenfalls einfach nur extremst nervig. 

Zudem ich das offenbar nötige Mindesttempo als viel zu hoch empfinde - ich will Welse fangen und keine Rapfen.

Die Dinger sind daher inzwischen in meiner "Verheizekiste" - werd ich dann mit an den Neckar nehmen und damit erstmal die bösesten Hängerfallen suchen, bevor ich da meine schönen und einwandfrei laufenden Rasselblinker vom Jörg reinschmeiße.


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die sensithin ultra von Berkley trägt wie sau, ist aber sowas von drahtig,  dass sie kaum zu knoten ist. Hatte sie in 0,16 und 0,22mm. hab nie nachgemessen,  ob die Angaben stimmen,  nach den ersten versuchen, Vorfächer zu binden, hab ich sie weggeschmissen...

Auch die freilaufrollen von Sänger, wie zb. Freerunner und super freerunner,  waren nach nicht mal einer Saison durch. Meine Baitrunner haben das doppelte gekostet,  laufen aber auch nach 5 Jahren und mehr noch wie am ersten tag (werden aber auch nur noch 1 - im Jahr verwendet, weil ich lieber mit gufi losziehe).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

@PirschHirsch
Wie würden sich die Dinger am diesjährigen Weihnachtsbaum machen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Haha, das wär natürlich auch ne Idee! 

Sollten die Teile wider Erwarten doch nicht im Neckar sterben wollen, kann ich sie ja dann als festliches Gebamsel in Rente schicken :q

Evtl. zusammen mit dem zwangsweise schaufellosen DAM-Hechtdesignwobbler, den ich aus Zeitmangel (und Faulheit) immer noch nicht zum Jerk umgebaut habe.

Da rasselt's dann anglerisch am Nadelast - auch ne Form von Totholzverzierung bzw. -hänger :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Dazu noch ein paar Murksbraids als alternatives Lametta,Versagerknicklichter mit 2 Std.Leuchtdauer als Kerzenersatz und voila..Anglers personalisierter Traum einer Weihnachtstanne und Warnung zugleich


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Yeah! The Altar of Madness  Nur eine übelst egelisch veranlagte Geldherrin ist noch ruinöser


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich könnte noch eine Askari Rolle beisteuern..Kogha Kali Spin.

Eine Rolle nach einer Hindu Gottheit zu benennen,(der für Tod und Zerstörung ),zeugt entweder von zugegebenen Selbstzweifeln des Vertriebs oder unfreiwilliger Situationskomik

Der Name ist aber Programm und hält durchaus was er verspricht.Ein 8 cm "Crankmonster" überforderte den Rotor der 3000er..gerissen

Aber sie wickelt recht ordentlich


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> .Ein 8 cm "Crankmonster" überforderte den Rotor der 3000er..gerissen



lol 

#c#h


----------



## Surf (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich stimme mal in den Abgesang auf die CAMTEC Haken mit ein!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Haspel wäre beim "Es geht noch weitaus mieser als ohnehin vermutet" Award ganz oben dabei.


----------



## knaacki2000 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Berkley nanofil - da hab ich mal mit Meerforellenködern schön angefüttert....der letzte Schrott.

 Fast alle Rollen von Cormoran - unsaubere Wicklungen, hakelnde Bremsen, ungeeignet für den Einsatz im Salzwasser

 Die DAM Quick Exquisite Rollenserie - die war mal die Top Rolle im Sortiment (vor 20 Jahren) und das Getriebe rostete schon beim Anblick der Ostsee. 

 Daiwa Ivory Ruten Serie - diese Meeresruten brachen reihenweise

 ABU Rocksweeper Ruten - teuer und beim Händler hatten 4 von 4 Ruten die Ringe nicht in einer Flucht 

 Fast alle montierten Drillinge an Wobblern und Jerkbaits sind stumpf wie hulle


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Surf schrieb:


> Ich stimme mal in den Abgesang auf die CAMTEC Haken mit ein!



Ich verstehe keinen Angler, der mit fertigen Vorfächern angelt. Mir haben schon Leute erzählt, die am FoPu mit 35er Vofach auf Forelle angeln, weil die die dünneren durchbeissen...was dann in Wirklichkeit einfach nur Abrisse waren.

Bei mir am See hatte mal ein Renter fertige Cormoran Karpfenvorfächer gekauft. Ich mir so eins angeschaut und noch gedacht, das fühlt sich wie Nähgarn an. Und dann mal ohne jeglichen Kraftaufwand durchgerissen. Das hätte nicht einmal für einen Satzkarpfen gereicht.

Seine restlichen Vorfächer hab ich auch vorsichtig getestet und auch alle zerrissen. 

So bin ich, einfach mal dem netten Renter seine Vorfächer kaputt machen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Bindecrew am Tacklefliessband meinte das mit der Haarmontage wohl zu wörtlich


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hatte mal Cormoran Cormaxx BR Rollen.

Bei 2 von 3 Stück ruckelten die Bremsen von Anfang an (Verhalten wie ein ABS-System > 1/2 Umdrehung "Stop" > 1/2 Umdrehung drehen,...), die Schnurverlegung war super, insofern man Abschleppseile zum angeln verwendete und man konnte deutlich bei der Arbeit das Getriebe hören.


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Solang man gute Vorfächer kauft mache ich das aus gemütlichkeit aber auch meistens. Bei Friedfisch angeln knüpfe ich mir nicht selber die Vorfächer, das höchste der Gefühle stellt das Binden von Vorfächern bei Aalhaken dar.
Ich gehe so selten Ansitz angeln das ich das dann aber auch komplett gemütlich haben will.

Zu dem Thema hier:

Ich kaufe absolut keine Eigenmarken von Askari mehr, das habe ich als Jugendlicher ein paar mal gemacht, aber daraus habe ich gelernt.
Kogha, Riverman und wie sie alle heißen.
Kleinteile generell nur von etablierten und bekannten Herstellern.


----------



## ulfisch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe keinen Angler, der mit fertigen Vorfächern angelt. Mir haben schon Leute erzählt, die am FoPu mit 35er Vofach auf Forelle angeln, weil die die dünneren durchbeissen...was dann in Wirklichkeit einfach nur Abrisse waren.
> 
> Bei mir am See hatte mal ein Renter fertige Cormoran Karpfenvorfächer gekauft. Ich mir so eins angeschaut und noch gedacht, das fühlt sich wie Nähgarn an. Und dann mal ohne jeglichen Kraftaufwand durchgerissen. Das hätte nicht einmal für einen Satzkarpfen gereicht.
> 
> ...




Ich bin mit den Gamakatsu Vorfächern ganz zufrieden.
Meistens habe ich deren Wurmhaken benutzt.
Haben einiges mitgemacht bevor sie gerissen sind.
Binde aber mittlerweile zunehmend selbst, da ich flexibler sein möchte.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich schmeiß mal die Penn Sargus ins Rennen. Selbst hatte ich ne 2000er und mein Angelbuddy ne 3000er. Bei beiden Rollen war das Wickelbild mit Geflecht so Grottenschlecht!! Quasi nicht fischbar!! 4 Würfe gemacht und 3 Perücken produziert. Bei meinem Buddy sah es ähnlich aus. Mit DICKEM Monofil ging es gerade so, war aber auch keine Augenweide. ... 
Dann noch ne Cormoran  Rolle Pif schlagmichtot. Sollte absolut Salzwasserfest sein.  Nach dem ersten Salzeinsatz mit Süßwasser gespült und eingelagert. Als ich sie dann wieder benutzen wollte,hat sich in der Zwischenzeit der Lack der Spule in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und drehen konnte man das Ding auch nur noch mit extrem viel Kraftaufwand. Direkt inne Tonne gehauen..


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Oh ja,  die guten cormoran rollen... die Marke mit dem schwarzen Vogel ist mein rotes Tuch. Nicht mal ne köderfischsenke würde ich von denen mehr kaufen: einmal zu oft auf die Nase gefallen,  nun gibt's kein Vertrauen mehr!


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Bei den Sargus kann ich dir leider zumindest meinerseits nicht zustimmen. Vielleicht hattet ihr ein paar Montagsmodelle erwischt oder es hing an der Schnur.#c

Ich habe selbst welche in 3000 und 4000 und kann das weder für geflochtene noch für Monofile Schur, alle in unterschiedlichen Stärken, bestädigen.

So unterschiedlich können doch Erfahrungen mit dem gleichen Produkt sein.|kopfkrat |bigeyes


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Oh ja,  die guten cormoran rollen... die Marke mit dem schwarzen Vogel ist mein rotes Tuch. Nicht mal ne köderfischsenke würde ich von denen mehr kaufen: einmal zu oft auf die Nase gefallen,  nun gibt's kein Vertrauen mehr!


Bei Rollen stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu, aber zumindest  mit den Black Star Ruten bin ICH persönlich sehr zufrieden!
Generell Cormoran  zu verteufeln halte ich für  nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

cormaran Rollen is hier fast schon ein Runninggag   sollten vielleicht mal den Rolleningenieur wechsen


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich mir einmal in meinem Leben Cormroan Rollen gekauft habe. Dafür dann auch gleich 3 Stück.

Es waren Big Pit Rollen, zum Glück zum extrem guten Kurs (VK 150 und ich hab 60 pro bezahlt). Wollte die als Ersatzrollen für meien Shimanos haben und ansonsten als Spod- und Markerrolle.

Im Prinzip waren die Rollen in Ordnung, aber die Fertigungstoleranz der einen war so schlecht, dass die offene Bremse beim Biss durch den Fisch geschlossen wurde. Da schaut man blöd, wenn so ein garnicht kleiner Spiegler die Bezeichnung "Quick Drag" neu erfindet und die Bremse zu ist, bevor man an der Rolle ist.

Als Lot-, Spod- und Markerrute hatte ich die auch noch im Einsatz. Hab wenige Male mit Naturködern im Salzwasser geangelt. Dafür waren sie auch gut. Die Schnurwicklung von den Dingern ist übrigens extraklasse. Ganz ohne Ironie. 

Also ein Semi-Fehlkauf. Die Geschichte mit der Bremse ist aber auf jedenfall zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

die "neue" DAM.

Eine 50€ Plastikrolle nach der anderen.
Und die Ruten: Shadow, Hypron, Speedcast, Black Panther, Seahawk...
alles richtig gute Stecken aus der letzten Phase der alten DAM, nun schamlos die guten Namen geklaut und in immer demselben T24 Carbonschwabbelblank lau aufgewärmt. #d

Jetzt soll es ja besser werden. Bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe keinen Angler, der mit fertigen Vorfächern angelt. Mir haben schon Leute erzählt, die am FoPu mit 35er Vofach auf Forelle angeln, weil die die dünneren durchbeissen...was dann in Wirklichkeit einfach nur Abrisse waren.



Niemalsnicht!
Beim Feedern würde ich dann nur noch binden und nicht mehr angeln. 5 Grundeln, dann Haken stumpf. Nächsten Haken nehmen und gut. Den dann auch noch zu binden, ich bitte dich|uhoh:

Aber bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wird selbst gebunden



> Balzer Wirbel mit Snap - einfach beim Öffnen gebrochen NEU!


auch hier bin ich sehr zufrieden und hatte nie probleme


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Bei den Sargus kann ich dir leider zumindest meinerseits nicht zustimmen. Vielleicht hattet ihr ein paar Montagsmodelle erwischt oder es hing an der Schnur.#c
> 
> Ich habe selbst welche in 3000 und 4000 und kann das weder für geflochtene noch für Monofile Schur, alle in unterschiedlichen Stärken, bestädigen.
> 
> So unterschiedlich können doch Erfahrungen mit dem gleichen Produkt sein.|kopfkrat |bigeyes


Kein Plan ob das Montagsmodelle waren, oder ob Penn da in der Zwischenzeit  nachgebessert hat. Wir haben beide unsere Rollen direkt nach Markteinführung  gekauft und die Schnur nicht maschinell aufgespult... vom Trockenkurbeln und der Robustheit ist die Sargus sicherlich nicht schlecht!!.. nur das Wickelbild ist ein no go!!


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich hatte als jungangler und Student mehrere cormoran Ruten und rollen.  Carbostar,  Black Bull etc. Die waren mittelprächtig,  nichts besonderes.  Die Rollen waren Schrott. Ich kauf da nix mehr,  auch für low Budget gibt's wo anders mehr


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich hatte als jungangler und Student mehrere cormoran Ruten und rollen.  Carbostar,  Black Bull etc. Die waren mittelprächtig,  nichts besonderes.  Die Rollen waren Schrott. Ich kauf da nix mehr,  auch für low Budget gibt's wo anders mehr


So hat jeder seins.... und das ist auch gut so!!:m


----------



## Surf (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Perca Quetschhülsenzange ist auch großer Mist...


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ja die  Cormoranruten gingen früher..hab immernoch meine allererste Meforute,Black Bull  ca 10 jahre alt ... die fisch ich als Rentner noch, falls se nicht mal in der Autotür das Zeitliche segnet...geile Weitwurfmaschine ..vollparabolisch, wirkt auf mich unzerstörbar! allerdings nicht gerade leicht, verglichen mit heutigen Stecken


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> cormaran Rollen is hier fast schon ein Runninggag   sollten vielleicht mal den Rolleningenieur wechsen


ja, solange sie nicht von Daiwa kommen. 
Das gute an der Situation: Quasi bodenlose Preissenkungen, weil bei anständig Geld keiner die Cormoran-Rollen haben will.
Meckert kräftig weiter! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Was sonst so shittet:

- Billigstrollen, nicht nur von Cormoran oder Spro, sondern auch von Shimano oder Daiwa.

- die chromsilbernen Drillinge auf Günstigwobblern made in Asia, die sich bei leichtem Zug schon aufbiegen. 
Kann man besser gleich ohne Haken angeln, das ist das wirklich Fisch-schonend und sogar überall erlaubt, da man keinen Haken hat. 

- die Berkley Schnüre in Monofil und Geflecht. 
Die beste ist noch diese Pseudo-FC Trilene

- Fast alle Spinrutenaufbauten längerer Ruten *über 8ft*, wo bei den Erbauern merkwürdigste Annahmen über die Größen und Abmaße der (DE/EU) Angler und Anglerinnen herrschen müssen. Die Krönung: Der Nichts-Griff, nur noch ein Knubbelchen am Ende und ein wenig Schellen zum Rollenhalten.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Berkley Trilene sensi thin ultra, die Schnur trägt wirklich viel!
> Mit einer 0,22er habe ich richtig große Äste rausbekommen, eine 0,40er war kaum durch zur reißen!
> Hab dann mal die Messschraube genommen: die "0,22er" war eine echte 0,30er, die "0,40er" hatte fast 0,50... wohlgemerkt MONOFILE Schnur, im Gegensatz zu Geflochtener sind solche Lügen dabei ja nicht normal.





MrFloppy schrieb:


> Die sensithin ultra von Berkley trägt wie sau, ist aber sowas von drahtig,  dass sie kaum zu knoten ist. Hatte sie in 0,16 und 0,22mm. hab nie nachgemessen,  ob die Angaben stimmen,  nach den ersten versuchen, Vorfächer zu binden, hab ich sie weggeschmissen...


|bigeyes
Bin erstaunt, das ist die einzige Schnur, die ich sofort nach dem Einsatz runter geschmissen habe, weil ich sie problemlos ohne Kraftaufwand durchreissen konnte. Nicht nur am Anfang, sondern auf ganzer Länge.
War'ne 18er oder 20er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe keinen Angler, der mit fertigen Vorfächern angelt.


Sehe ich genauso - zumindest wenn man richtige Fische erwarten muss. Fürn nen Portionsforellen-Teich o.ä mögen die (genannten) besseren Fertigvorfächer ja reichen.
Aber zum Stippen oder an der Matchrute und "King Karpfen"-Gefahr ist der exakt selbstgebundene Haken die einzig verlässliche Lösung, eben effektiv vielfach stärker und darauf kommt es öfter mal an. Große Brassen, Barben usw. gibt's ja auch noch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Am besten sind beim Forellenangeln die Leute, die sich von ihren fertigen Vorfächern nach gefangenem Fisch nicht trennen können und nach erfolgreichem rumstochern mit dem Hakenlöser (immer schön über den Qualitätsknoten) das Vorfach bis zum sicheren Abriss weiter verwenden.



> - Fast alle Spinrutenaufbauten längerer Ruten *über 8ft*, wo bei  den Erbauern merkwürdigste Annahmen über die Größen und Abmaße der  (DE/EU) Angler und Anglerinnen herrschen müssen. Die Krönung: Der  Nichts-Griff, nur noch ein Knubbelchen am Ende und ein wenig Schellen  zum Rollenhalten



Ich find meine fast 3,4m lange Spinne mit kurzem Griff ziemlich geil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Dann isse wohl superleicht, oder Kontergewicht, und wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.


----------



## feko (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und endlich mal einer, wo Balzer und Cormoran Produkte die vorderen Räng einnehmen. :q



Na...da sind wir ja mal einer Meinung.
Danke 
Meistens wenn man sich gegen diese Marken ausspricht,
wird man ja fast gesteinigt hier 
vg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Nochmal was zu den Berkley Schnüren, eher ein Hinweis um die Reste besser aufzubrauchen oder überhaupt nutzbringend einzusetzen:

Die Schnüre sind nicht stressfest! (Nanofil, Sensithin Ultra, Ironline)
Neu aufgespulte Sensithin (0.30 real drüber) nach etwa 1/4h Weitwurf abgesprengt, trotz Rute+Köder im löcker grünen Bereich dafür. 
Die Ironline an der Küste mit Mefoblinker war ein kurzer Hype. 
Die Nanofil diverser Stärken hab ich bei den Sbiro-Werfern mit Sbiros 30g+ reihenweise weit hinten 20-30m abreißen sehen - und ihnen gerne wieder rausgezogen. 

Was für mich heißt: Der germanische Hühne ballert im Ufersportkampf diese Schnur einfach kaputt, die wohl eher für den moderaten Wurf der Amis vom Boot ausgelegt ist. Wer die nicht streßt oder Ansitzen und so mit macht, dürfte kaum Probleme haben und sich über hohe Tragkraft freuen.
Ich habe 2 Rollenspulen 15er Nanofil im Einsatz (immerhin etwas dicker), die kamen mit kleinen Spinnerchen mal zum Einsatz oder jetzt eben wegen der Tüdelunempfindlichkeit bei meinen zart werfenden Damen, und halten und halten! 

Ähnlich wie bei heißgelaufen aufgespulter Dyneema: Es kommt drauf an, und unterschiedliche Erfahrungen müssen kein Widerspruch sein!


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



feko schrieb:


> Na...da sind wir ja mal einer Meinung.
> Danke
> Meistens wenn man sich gegen diese Marken ausspricht,
> wird man ja fast gesteinigt hier
> vg



Also Balzer hat viel Schrott - aber nicht nur Schrott.
Vor allem was Ruten angeht haben sie mittlerweile den ein oder anderen brauchbaren Stock im Arsenal.


----------



## feko (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ohje ohje...die Ruten...

Gib nur mal Rutenbrüche in der Sufu ein...
Gewinner der Treffer ist B...


----------



## Micha383 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> - die Berkley Schnüre in Monofil und Geflecht.
> Die beste ist noch diese Pseudo-FC Trilene



Hi.
In weit ist die Trilene ein Pseudo FC?
Habe sie selbst im Einsatz ohne das ich jetzt Probleme mit Tragkraft, Kontenfestigkeit hatte (je nach Knoten).

Wäre sehr interessiert an den Hintergründen wraum die Trilene eine pseudo FC Schnur ist. Vll. kann ich dann mit deinen Infos meine Vorfächer entsprechend aufwerten.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



feko schrieb:


> Ohje ohje...die Ruten...
> 
> Gib nur mal Rutenbrüche in der Sufu ein...
> Gewinner der Treffer ist B...



Mir ist auch schon eine günstige Balzer Spinnrute gebrochen |uhoh: ... ich habe auch nicht gesagt jede.
Aber die Stellfischruten sowie das doppelte Lottchen Naturköder sind sehr brauchbare Stecken!


----------



## lsski (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich muss hier noch mal eine Lanze für die Nanofiele Schnur brechen.
Ich finde es Total geil wenn der Spinner mitten im See landet und die Schnur in weiten Bogen bei Windstille in der Luft steht und doch von der Rolle läuft weil der Spinner zum Boden sinkt.
Dann wenn der Spinner unten aufschlägt der Schnur bogen eine titsch bekommt und in sich zusammenfällt.

Mit dieser filigranen Schnur sollte man den Bimimiknoten sauber binden können dann gibt es auch keine Überraschungen.

Nano, Micro-wirbel, Fluorochrom, Snap, Köder !
Ich hatte am Anfang auch öfters Schnurbruch nur jetzt habe ich nur noch die Vorteile dieser Hi Tech Schnur !


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich werfe einmal die Climax Touch 8 Braid ins Rennen. Eine oft gerne gefischte Schnur, ist mir auch mehrfach empfohlen worden.

Am Anfang war ich auch recht angetan, aber: Nach bereits 3 Monaten habe ich die Schnur komplett von der Rolle gehauen und wieder eine PowerPro aufgespult. Die Haltbarkeit der Climax ist eine Katastrophe. Zum Vergleich: Die PowerPro auf meiner Barschrute habe ich nach 2.5 Jahren gewechselt, die Stroft an der Zanderrute lebt sogar noch länger.

Getoppt wird die Climax allerdings noch von der Cormoran Corastrong.

Fazit: Bei geflochtenen Schnüren probiere ich nicht mehr viel aus. Lieber einmal anständig kaufen und dann auch lange Freude daran haben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Zu Balzer und Cormoran :
Die Rollen sind von beiden Schrott... da sind sich hier wohl auch alle einig!
Bei den Ruten sehe ich das ein wenig anders...zumindest die Premium Serien beider Hersteller sind durchaus brauchbar! ! Ich habe insgesamt 6 Ruten beider Hersteller in Gebrauch und kann nicht meckern.  Und ich  behandel die keineswegs wie ein rohes Ei.
Das geht bei unsanften Schlägen und Stößen gegen die Reling oder "Feindberührungen" mit anderen Mitanglern beim Pilken auf dem Kutter los und hört bei brachialen Tauziehen bzw. Würfen in der Brandung auf. Bis jetzt ist es mir noch nicht gelungen ne Rute zu schrotten.
Da die Preise für die Ruten beider Hersteller durchaus ins mittlere Preissegment gehören,wird dadurch sicherlich auch eine breite Käuferschicht angesprochen. Klar das bei vielen verkauften Ruten auch der ein oder andere Bruch,ob Eigenverschulden oder Materialfehler sei mal dahin gestellt, vorkommt und im Internet beklagt wird, ist nur die logische Konsequenz. Negatives wird halt gerne groß rausposaunt!!


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich muss hier noch mal eine Lanze für die Nanofiele Schnur brechen.
> Ich finde es Total geil wenn der Spinner mitten im See landet und die Schnur in weiten Bogen bei Windstille in der Luft steht und doch von der Rolle läuft weil der Spinner zum Boden sinkt.
> Dann wenn der Spinner unten aufschlägt der Schnur bogen eine titsch bekommt und in sich zusammenfällt.
> 
> Ja und beim ersten leichten anheben des Spinners du feststellst,............ Oha, da muss irgendwo, 20m hinter dem super gebundenen dingsbumsknoten irgendwer die Schnur durchgebissen haben.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Habe mittlerweile 3 Balzer-ruten in Gebrauch. Die spinnrute hab ich zu kurz im Einsatz um was dazu zu sagen, allerdings sind meine Karpfenruten die Diabolo 3 - mittlerweile gibts die Serie 6?7? irgendwie sowas. Also schon ein paar Jährchen, die haben bisher auch alles überlebt |wavey:

Rollen stimme ich zu!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Balzer Ruten ?
Ich kenne nur eine und die gehört zu den besten "Dorschruten" 
Balzer Sea 165 North

Auch im Netz hochgelobt. Weitwurfrute etc.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Bei Schnur ist mein Geschmack anscheinend vollständig konträr zum Mainstream, 
 denn ich liebe sowohl Nanofil als auch die Corastrong.


Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Getoppt wird die Climax allerdings noch von der Cormoran Corastrong.


Sie ist eigentlich nix Besonderes, weder besonders rund noch besonders dicht geflochten, aber in der Langlebigkeit der Hammer.
 Hab sie auf 2 alten Rollen, die ich auch heut noch ab und an benutze, seit ca. 20 Jahren. Ziemlich ausgeblichen mittlerweile, aber die hält und hält und...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Balzer Ruten ?
> Ich kenne nur eine und die gehört zu den besten "Dorschruten"
> Balzer Sea 165 North
> 
> Auch im Netz hochgelobt. Weitwurfrute etc.


das ist eine von meinen 6en die ich in gebrauch habe!.... Geiler Stock! !


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die Namensgebung der Nanofil,ist übr.an einen denkwürdigen Satz des Leiters der Schnur Entwicklungsabteilung angelehnt.

Der ging zu seinen produktiven Mannen,nahm ein Probestück besagter Schnur,begutachtete sie und murmelte dann nur noch erstaunt:

NANU..VIEL habt ihr damit aber nicht erreicht


----------



## Spiker86 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Also sooooo schlecht sind einige Ruten von Cormoran nun auch nicht !
Mit der Black Bull bin ich immer noch gut zufrieden!!
Hab auch ne günstige baitcaster von cormoraN die Black Star!!
Die fängt auch sehr gut..

Ironclaw billig baitcaster kannste dafür vergessen!nach drei ü80 hechten Welle gebrochen!!


----------



## iloveperch (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

1. Daiwa 8 Braid in 0.14mm: Das Zeug ist ja auf ner baitcaster die Hölle auf Erden. Ich kann relativ gut werfen (daran liegst nicht) aber es erzeugt durch diese beschichtete Oberfläche solche großen schleifen das is unglaublich 

2. Daiwa SW-Snaps: Ich hab mir beinahe meine Hand gebrochen um die aufzubekommen. Die bringen einen an die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit ^^


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Zur Cormoran Corastrong kann ich etwas zum Pro und Kontra beitragen.

Die Corastrong-Schnüre, die ich (immer noch oftmals) zum Grund- und Karpfenangeln nehme sind nicht im geringsten rund; sind extrem laut, so dass wenn sie durch die Ringe rutscht man deutlich die Vibrationen merkt; haben für die notwendige Stärke, dass man damit Aal und Karpfen fangen kann, starke Ähnlichkeit mit Ankertauen aus der mittelalterlichen Seefahrt; entsprechen also nicht im Geringsten den heutigen Anforderungen morderner Angler...

...aber sie sind immer noch robust, die Knoten halten im Vergleich zu so mancher moderner hochgepriesener Schnur oftmals besser (notfalls Kleber drauf) und werden steinalt, wobei sie immer noch ihre Arbeit verrichten.:m

Hab Rollen mit der Schnur, denen kann man bald ein Oldtimerkennzeichen verpassen.|supergri

Jedoch würde ich sie nicht zum Spinnangeln verwenden.#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Getoppt wird die Climax allerdings noch von der Cormoran Corastrong.



Meiner Meinung nach ist die alte Corastrong eine der besten Geflochtenen. Jedenfalls für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck. Mein Kumpel und ich haben die als Schlagschnüre (bis zu 50m) beim Karpfenangeln verwendet. Und wir haben auch Vorfächer draus gebaut. Das waren die billigsten und besten Vorfächer, die wir je gefischt hatten. Und meine Dispenser Bank in der Fox Box war voll mit allen möglichen Arten von Vorfächern, die der Markt so hergab (inklusive ummanteltes Multifil, was nicht verflochten war und dehnbares Triggalink...).

Seit wir mit der Corastrong geangelt haben (und das ist viele Jahre her) sind unsere Abrisse und Vorfachbrüche (die sonst gerne vorkommen, weil die Karpfenvorföcher teilweise innen hohl sind und den Knotenlosen Knoten mit dauerhaftem Zug nicht überstehen, sondern Faser für Faser reisst. Weiss nur kaum einer.) gegen Null gegangen.

Also ja, zum Spinnfischen würd ich das platte Tau nicht nehmen, für unseren Einsatzzweck war es ideal!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Also ja, zum Spinnfischen würd ich das platte Tau nicht nehmen, für unseren Einsatzzweck war es ideal!



Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich nehme mein Urteil über die Corastrong ein wenig zurück #h da ich sie nämlich nur zum Spinnfischen benutzt hatte. Da war sie halt völlig ungeeignet und hatte den Charme von Paketschnur.

Auf Schlammwühler angel ich nur sehr selten, daher hatte ich sie zu diesem Zweck nie im Einsatz.

Mea culpa, das hätte ich dabei schreiben müssen.


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Kein Problem! :m

Wir berichten allen von den Produkten, mit denen wir unsere Erfahrungen in unserem Verwendungsbereich hatten oder haben.

Für Karpfen brauche ich keinen Kilometer PowerPro. Da reicht die Paketschnur völlig aus. Wer drei 8000er Schimanos mit PowerPro oder so was bespult, muss ganz schön reich sein. |supergri
Viele verwenden auch nur Mono, da es billiger ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Kumpels hatten ihre Infinitys mit Geflecht vollgemacht, als sie an den Orient gefahren sind. Ist schön, wenn man 600m draussen angelt und noch das aufblitzen eines Messers vom Boot etwa 300m draussen sieht und danach der Swinger runterfällt...

Ich hatte meine grade mit Geflochtener vollgemacht, da sind wir an einen großen deutschen Natursee. Bei ersten Angeln fährt mir auch so ein Idi** beim Schleppangeln (in 80cm Wassertiefe...) durch die Schnüre und wickelt meine Geflochtene auf. Schönen Dank. Da ich bei dem Angeln dort aber den uns bekannten größten Fisch gefangen habe, war es mir egal...


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> das ist eine von meinen 6en die ich in gebrauch habe!.... Geiler Stock! !



Ich fische die Balzer auch. 1A 

Ich fische aber auch die Climax. Ich habe jetzt eine Saison hinter mir auf der Spinnrute und sie funktioniert noch.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Für Karpfen brauche ich keinen Kilometer PowerPro. Da reicht die Paketschnur völlig aus. Wer drei 8000er Schimanos mit PowerPro oder so was bespult, muss ganz schön reich sein. |supergri
> Viele verwenden auch nur Mono, da es billiger ist.



Power Pro, das ist doch zur Zeit die billigste Schnur. Ich wollte schon fast sagen... Billiger als Packetschnur.:q... 7,99€ für 100m


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Power Pro, das ist doch zur Zeit die billigste Schnur. Ich wollte schon fast sagen... Billiger als Packetschnur.:q... 7,99€ für 100m



Mehr ist sie auch nicht wert!


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Gut zu wissen!!!

Hab da noch ein paar Pakete zu verpacken und zu versenden!:q:q:q

Die Paketschnur im Obi ist in den letzten Jahren ganz schön teuer geworden.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Andal schrieb:


> Mehr ist sie auch nicht wert!



Andal, wir sind da einer Meinung.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mensch Andal, wir sind da einer Meinung.



Da kannst mal schauen... vereint im Unrat nixiger Schnur! :m#h


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



> ich nehme mein Urteil über die Corastrong ein wenig zurück  da ich sie nämlich nur zum Spinnfischen benutzt hatte. Da war sie halt völlig ungeeignet und hatte den Charme von Paketschnur.



Die habe ich mir mal in einem kleinen Angelgeschäft aus Verlegenheit(es gab kein anderes Geflecht) auf die 5000er Abu Multi drauf gemacht.
An dem Tag wollte ich unbedingt Krautbetten abjerken.
Die Paketschnur(ca.10Kg Tragkraft) ist immer noch auf der Rolle, jetzt bestimmt seit 10 Jahren und macht den Job gut!
Zum normalen Spinnen, geschweige denn zum Jiggen, würde ich sie nie nehmen, aber Jerken und auch Schleppen geht damit zufriedenstellend!

Jürgen


----------



## Holz Hecht (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich nehme mein Urteil über die Corastrong ein wenig zurück #h da ich sie nämlich nur zum Spinnfischen benutzt hatte. Da war sie halt völlig ungeeignet und hatte den Charme von Paketschnur.



Sehe ich genau so, war meine erste geflochtene und ich hätte wegen ihr fast das Spinnfischen aufgegeben. Naja, zum Glück habe ich sie nach dem 2. Mal Angeln nurnoch zum unterfüttert benutzt:q


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Was ich auch gaaaanz toll finde sind Spinnruten die aus so dermaßen hochmodulierter Kohlefaser bestehen, dass sie zwar leicht wie eine Feder sind und auch tolle Rückmeldung geben aber selbst der kleinste Titscher am Blank zur Sollbruchstelle wird und bei der nächsten größeren Belastung die Rute bricht....

Da nehme ich lieber eine billigere Rute, wenn die dafür auch etwas aushalten kann und im Boot auch mal umkippen kann...


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Was ich auch gaaaanz toll finde sind Spinnruten die aus so dermaßen hochmodulierter Kohlefaser bestehen, dass sie zwar leicht wie eine Feder sind und auch tolle Rückmeldung geben aber selbst der kleinste Titscher am Blank zur Sollbruchstelle wird und bei der nächsten größeren Belastung die Rute bricht....
> 
> Da nehme ich lieber eine billigere Rute, wenn die dafür auch etwas aushalten kann und im Boot auch mal umkippen kann...



Illex Element Rider! Kostet über 300€ aber geht schon beim falschen Anschauen in die Brüche. Mittlerweile hat mein Kumpel die dritte Spitze für 80€ (die 1. gabs noch für Umme aus Kulanz) gekauft. |kopfkrat
Da fische ich auch lieber meine "Billigknüppel". Meine teuerste Rute hat mich 60€ gekostet :m


----------



## mephisto (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hauptsache steht nicht dein verkürzter Nickname auf den Ruten,denn das Groh von denen ist "Grimmel"!
Um Produkte wo der Schwarze Vogel im Logo prangert mache ich grundsätzlich aus eigener Erfahrung einen Bogen!Rollen geht überhaupt nicht,Ruten(sehr wenige gute),Kleinteile nichts brauchbares!


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Browning Titan Z3. Bei mir ist vier mal das dritte Teil gebrochen.  Ich habe dann entnervt die Rute nach einer Saison wieder verkauft. Nur um zu erfahren das mein Käufer die nach einem Monat auch gleich weiter vertickt hat.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Februar 2015)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Browning Titan Z3. Bei mir ist vier mal das dritte Teil gebrochen.  Ich habe dann entnervt die Rute nach einer Saison wieder verkauft. Nur um zu erfahren das mein Käufer die nach einem Monat auch gleich weiter vertickt hat.




Einfach so im Drill gebrochen ?

Oder wie ist das passiert ?

Gleich vier mal ist nämlich heftig.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Schätze mal das es ein Produktionsfehler war. War bei der ersten Range das Nash Entity auch so - Rutenbrüche ohne Ende, alle an der gleichen Stelle.
Hersteller gewechselt, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Cormoraner (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cormoran als Marke ist fuer mich auch fast alle ausschließlich Bullshit. Es gibt noch gutes Zubehör wie Taschen, Transport Utensilien und einige Kleidungsstücke wie auch Schuhe die tauglich sind aber vom kleinen Amgelzubheor sowie von DEN Ruten und DEN Rollen halte ich überhaupt nix. Umso mehr rege ich mich auf wenn ein angeblicher Fachverkäufer mir Cormoran anbietet und im gleichen  Schachzug erwähnt wie schlecht Okuma sei. Wenn es darum ginge wäre ich wohl eher "Okumaraner" also Cormoraner.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Cormoran macht aber schon einen Wandel durch, grade weil seit einiger Zeit Daiwa dahinter steckt.
Wie du schon sagst, einige Kleinteile und Kunstköder kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, auch einige Ruten und Rollen sind für das Geld das sie kosten, vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Schätze mal das es ein Produktionsfehler war. War bei der ersten Range das Nash Entity auch so - Rutenbrüche ohne Ende, alle an der gleichen Stelle.
> Hersteller gewechselt, seitdem ist Ruhe.




Ja bei dennen kenn ich das hatte auch die erste Range.


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Illex Element Rider! Kostet über 300€ aber geht schon beim falschen Anschauen in die Brüche. Mittlerweile hat mein Kumpel die dritte Spitze für 80€ (die 1. gabs noch für Umme aus Kulanz) gekauft. |kopfkrat
> *Da fische ich auch lieber meine "Billigknüppel". Meine teuerste Rute hat mich 60€ gekostet* :m




Ich habe mir nach meinem letzten High-Carbon Sensibelchen auch eine 50€ Rute gekauft, eine Daiwa Exceller Seabass, die Verabreitung ist lausig, aber damit habe ich sowohl einen 114cm Dorsch als auch einen über 4m langen armdicken Baum rausbekommen.
WG ist bis 120g, aber vertikal gingen auch 200g Stabpilker noch (bei reichlich gekrümmter Spitze). Ich werde mir nur noch so einfache Spinnruten kaufen. Eine Shimano Vengeance Shad XH für 50€ habe ich schon in Reserve, die ist auch seeehr robust.
Die 50g mehr Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf, wenn es einen stört kann man ja einfach die Armbanduhr abnehmen...


----------



## Cormoraner (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nach meinem letzten High-Carbon Sensibelchen auch eine 50€ Rute gekauft, eine Daiwa Exceller Seabass, die Verabreitung ist lausig, aber damit habe ich sowohl einen 114cm Dorsch als auch einen über 4m langen armdicken Baum rausbekommen.
> WG ist bis 120g, aber vertikal gingen auch 200g Stabpilker noch (bei reichlich gekrümmter Spitze). Ich werde mir nur noch so einfache Spinnruten kaufen. Eine Shimano Vengeance Shad XH für 50€ habe ich schon in Reserve, die ist auch seeehr robust.
> Die 50g mehr Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf, wenn es einen stört kann man ja einfach die Armbanduhr abnehmen...




Die Exzeller ist top. Fischt nen Kollege in allen Ausführungen, unteranderem am Bodden und zieht regelmäßig Meterhechte damit.  Hatte noch ne Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass, auch eine absolute super Rute sowie eine Abu Garcia Vendetta. Das sind meine "Billig" Spinnruten mit denen ich toll gefangen habe. Natürlich die DAM Efzett Pro Dropshot nicht vergessen und die neue Jackson STL.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Richtiges Gruscht ist auch dieser schwarze Abspann- bzw. Downrigger-Clip von Cormoran.

Das Teil geht schon auf, wenn man es schräg anguckt. Kompletter Mist, hat null Power. Da ist ja ne normale Wäscheklammer stärker.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Was auch wirklich ins angler Museum gehört und an keine Rute mehr sind diese klassischen Karabiner,bei denen ein dünnes Stück Blech um den draht gebogen ist.

Die nehmen ich mittlerweile nicht mal mehr fürs Futter Körbchen...


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Nein... die Dinger sind goldrichtig als Einhänger für Bleie beim Naturköderangeln. Da kann man sicher sein, dass die als erstes nachgeben, wenn das Blei in den Steinen klemmt!


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein... die Dinger sind goldrichtig als Einhänger für Bleie beim Naturköderangeln. Da kann man sicher sein, dass die als erstes nachgeben, wenn das Blei in den Steinen klemmt!



Sehe ich auch so.Deshalb dürfen meine auch bleiben.#6


----------



## Pupser (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die kleineren davon eignen sich auch bestens im Süßwasser um Bleie oder Waggler an die Leine zu hängen.


----------



## Darket (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die allseits hoch gelobten Haken von Gamakatsu habe ich am Wochenende mal von einer anderen Seite erlebt. Einer ist mir im Drill (Rotauge!) gebrochen. Hab gedacht das Vorfach wäre gerissen, aber nein, rausgezogen habe ich das komplette Vorfach und den Haken, der knapp unter der Wicklung abgebrochen war. Später ist ein weiterer beim Lösen mit der Arterienklemme im Schenkel verbrochen. Und der war aus einer anderen Packung. Ab dann hab ich wieder Browning Haken drangehängt. 

Und bzgl. der Debatte um Fertigvorfächer: nen Kumpel fischt die billigen Camtech von Balzer. Ich hab die aufgegeben, weil ich keine Made sauber raufgezogen gekriegt habe. Aber er hatte damit ab und an Hänger oder ein Schiff fuhr über die Schnur. Gerissen sind die nie am Knoten, sondern immer in der Vorfachschnur. Also zumindest knotentechnisch sind die echt ok.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Darket schrieb:


> Die allseits hoch gelobten Haken von Gamakatsu habe ich am Wochenende mal von einer anderen Seite erlebt. Einer ist mir im Drill (Rotauge!) gebrochen. Hab gedacht das Vorfach wäre gerissen, aber nein, rausgezogen habe ich das komplette Vorfach und den Haken, der knapp unter der Wicklung abgebrochen war. Später ist ein weiterer beim Lösen mit der Arterienklemme im Schenkel verbrochen. .



Ganz im ernst, :q solche Häkchen packt man auch nicht mit einer Arterienklemme.#d
Ich nutze selber Haken von Gamakatsu von 10 bis 16er in verschiedenen Formen für Rotaugen und Co.
Dein beschriebenes Problem ist mir seit 2 JAHRZENTEN
nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich nutze auch überwiegend Gamakatsu Haken in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten, gebrochen ist mir noch keiner. Die Carbonstahlhaken biege ich sogar einfach wieder gerade, wenn sie ganz aufgebogen waren bei z.B. nicht lösbarem Hänger. Dabei verliert die Spitze noch nicht einmal Schärfe. Mich haben sie voll überzeugt.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Mit der Arterienklemme wird man wohl dem Carbonstahl eine schöne Sollbruchstelle zufügen und beim nächsten Fisch...............


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Darket (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass der Haken, der im Drill gebrochen ist, noch jungfräulich war. Also aus der Packung raus, angeschlauft, ausgeworfen, Fisch gehakt, knack. Bei dem anderen kanns gut die Klemme gewesen sein. Hab die auch nur genutzt, weil ich vorher unterwegs den kleinen Hakenlöser offenbar verloren hatte...dachte ich jedenfalls, hab ihn dann unten im Rucksack wiedergefunden...also zu Hause |supergri

Dass die Kombination Arterienklemme und Minihaken eher suboptimal ist, hab ich mir schon gedacht und der zweite Bruch war wahrscheinlich darauf zurückzuführen, aber beim ersten definitiv nicht. Hab auch sonst Gamakatsu-Haken an Jigköpfen von Spro und Offset, die sind einwandfrei und auch bei üblen Hängern war da nix kaputt zu kriegen. Wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass die nix taugen, aber nen im Drill gebrochener Haken frisch aus der Packung erschien mir doch seltsam.


----------



## kreuzass (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Ich hatte mir den Großraumrucksack Model 1100 von Cormoran gekauft und bin inzwischen restlos bedient.

Die Naht am Boden ist aufgerissen, woraufhin ich den Rucksack eingeschickt und einen neuen zugesandt bekommen habe.
Auch bei dem ist inzwischen die Naht am Boden aufgerissen, aber an anderer Stelle.

Nun  habe ich festgestellt, dass es schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt,  dass die Schnittkante des Stoffes nicht vernünftig versäubert wurde und  deshalb unter Zug die Naht aufreist. Reperabel ist das leider auch  nicht, sodass ein Austausch zwangsläufig nötig wird...
Erstaunlicherweise  waren bei beiden Rucksäcken alle anderen Nähte versäubert und damit  wohl auch haltbar (zumindest soweit sich dies von außen auch erkennen  ließ).


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Februar 2015)

Dann hat der unterbezahlte Näher an dieser Station Bockmist gebaut.

Wichtig ist: der Umtausch mit der Angabe das es schon zum wiederholten Mal so ist.

Und der Händler soll das auch so an Daiwa-Cormoran weitergeben - so können die, wenn das wirklich öfter Auftritt, beim Hersteller bessere Qualität einfordern.

Klingt zwar unwahrscheinlich, wird aber gemacht wenn genug Artikel einer Charge von den Kunden umgetauscht werden.


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Hatten wir schon die Jigköpfe von Spro?
Da gibt es anscheinend zwei Varianten. Ich
habe jetzt 2x jene erwischt, die vom kleinsten
Windstoß aufbiegen.
Biegt man sie zurück, dann brechen die ab.
-> Schrott!!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze die nur noch und bin sehr zufrieden.
Auch unsere Kunden kaufen zu 80% die Köpfe von Spro.

Es gibt zwei Sorten: einen dünndrahtigen und einen dickeren.
Beide Haken kann man nachschleifen und auch nach einem
Hänger zu einem gewissen Teil wieder zurück biegen, den dünneren etwas mehr.

Was sein kann: es gab einfach mal eine schlechte Charge und da hast du einen von erwischt.
Sollte nicht vorkommen, kann aber.
Deswegen jetzt alle Jighaken schlecht zu machen halte ich für falsch, immerhin sind Haken von Gamakatzu für ihre Qualität bekannt.
Ach bei anderen Herstellern gab es mal Probleme. 
Wichtig ist immer das man dafür sorgt das der Hersteller (in dem Falle Spro) das erfährt.
So kann er die Sache verfolgen und ggf. was unternehmen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Die dünndratigen sind schlichtweg Käse. Mit den dickeren habe ich keine Probleme. Das erste mal hatte ich damit den Ärger vor gut 2,5 Jahren. Das letzte Mal vor gut einer Woche.
Das es ausschließlich an einer Charge liegt, schließe ich aus.
Die Kombination aus Form und Materialstärke ist einfach unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

Dann bist du der erste von dem ich das höre.

Aber selbst der stabilste Haken bricht irgendwann wenn man ihn "überbiegt".

Etnscheident ist das er im Fischmaul hält, gut hakt und sich im Drill nicht aufbiegt.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Die dünndratigen sind schlichtweg Käse. Mit den dickeren habe ich keine Probleme. Das erste mal hatte ich damit den Ärger vor gut 2,5 Jahren. Das letzte Mal vor gut einer Woche.
> Das es ausschließlich an einer Charge liegt, schließe ich aus.
> Die Kombination aus Form und Materialstärke ist einfach unglücklich gewählt.



Durchweg  Käse sind die nicht, hatte bei den dünndrähtigen aber auch mal ne Packung bei, wo sich die Haken einfach aufgebogen haben, als ich nen Zander im Drill hatte #c
 Ich glaube das war der 3/0 mit 14gr...aber es ist nur dieses eine Mal passiert, ansonsten immer super :m


----------



## kreuzass (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

@asphaltmonster
|muahah:

Ich muss mich mit meinem Händler noch einmal in Verbindung setzen und dann schauen, was er jetzt dazu sagt. Steht und fällt mit den Versandkosten. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bullshit - Tackle !*

So mal wieder den Thread hochholen..

Sänger Specialist Cast Runner Freilaufrolle, komplett unbrauchbare Bremse !!!


----------

